# iTunes 9.2 sur imac G3



## bernnnn (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Alors que sur le site d'apple il est clairement stipulé dans les configurations requises qu'on peut installer iTunes 9.2 sur un proc G3, sur mon imac 10.4.11 G3 ben ça fonctionne pas, il me laisse l'installer mais au lancement une fenêtre interdit à la machine l'application en question sous pretexte qu'il faut G4 minimum.....
C'est normal ça??
Y a t'il une solution? (Non, je ne jetterai pas mon iMac!!! )

Merci en tout cas d'avance.....


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2010)

Je vais t'apprendre un truc avec Apple : ne jamais faire confiance à ce qu'il y a inscrit sur le site français. C'est trop lent à être mis à jour.



> Macintosh Hardware
> *Mac computer with an Intel, PowerPC G5 or G4 processor*
> Intel, PowerPC G5 or 1.0GHz PowerPC G4 or faster processor is required to play Standard Definition video from the iTunes Store
> 2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or faster processor is required to play HD video, an iTunes LP, or iTunes Extras from the iTunes Store
> ...



http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

Pour désinstaller iTunes :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1224


----------



## bernnnn (15 Juillet 2010)

Ok! Merci du conseil ! A+ 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------

Ha j'oubliais : Quelle est la dernière version compatible G3? Y a t'il un lien pour la télécharger? 



Merci )))

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h02 ----------

Non non no n c'est bon je suis retourné sur la page d'apple et il y a le link vers iTunes 8...... Sorry 

A+ et encore merci


----------

